# Show piece fish for 29 gallon tank



## ramireziguy (Apr 30, 2008)

My wife has a 29 Gallon (US) tank that is about to be set up. She would like to get either 1 or 2 (same species) show/centerpiece fish. Not a big fan of Angels or Convicts (no offense)... Any ideas?

Thanks,


----------



## jcabage (May 29, 2012)

A firemouth could work. I prefer a colony of saulosi in a tank that size though.


----------



## Pseudeotropheus BB (Jan 24, 2013)

To give you a better answer:

Are you looking for aggressive or non aggressive fish?
Are you looking for an active tank?
How much money are you willing to spend?


----------

